

I got my Pebble, now let’s play - imrehg
https://gergely.imreh.net/blog/2013/06/i-got-my-pebble-now-lets-play/

======
cranefly
It's very big for a wristwatch. It's also ugly in my eyes

~~~
imrehg
Not a beauty indeed. When I was choosing the color, I asked my girlfriend,
working in the fashion industry, which colour should I choose. She looked at
me with horror, her eyes saying "all of them are butt ugly".

For the size, it's not too bad from comfort's point of view, and my friends'
watches (Casios and others) are often bigger, so it is personal preference, I
guess.

------
thirdtruck
Can't wait to start programming mine! Now to just move out of state and start
my new job first...

------
snogglethorpe
I've heard that if you use a second-hand, requiring frequent display updates,
it kills the battery pretty quickly... is this true?

It would seem a pretty big flaw for a wristwatch...

